# What don't you like about BMWs?



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

RFTs...more specifically, BMW installing RFTs without a compact spare (at least for 3ers).

With a compact spare, I would have more options, in case of a flat out in the sticks, middle of the night, etc.


----------



## Cerezo (Jun 7, 2006)

For E90, the biggest turn-off is definately the RFT, and the little interior noises, which most likely exist because of the RFT. a 40k car that squeeks in the first few months of service? i mean, come on.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

The cars are fine.. how about owners? :angel:

I don't like yuppies who buy one just to have one and drive it like they would a corolla.

I don't like elitist snobs who think they are better than everyone else (see: 6er forums).


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

So far, 4 1/2 years and 50,000 miles into ownership, I love my car and find little fault with it. :thumbup:

Oh - I guess the window regulators. 3 replaced (all warranty). Hardly a deal-breaker.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Vornado said:


> The cars are fine.. how about owners? :angel:
> 
> I don't like yuppies who buy one just to have one and drive it like they would a corolla.
> 
> I don't like elitist snobs who think they are better than everyone else (see: 6er forums).


The cars could be lighter. They should have "Sport Mode" throttle response at all times. The iPod interface should be improved (this may have been done on the 2008's).

I dislike the Rickey Racers who buy a BMW and think that the road is their private race track.

Just the opinion of an "elitist snob" 6er (and Jensen SP) owner.


----------



## bythehour (Mar 19, 2007)

1. Skimpy storage space in the cabin. esp in the centre console and armrest area. 

2. The auto climate control (not really auto and not really effective). 

3. The DRL that start up and can't be turned off when the ignition is on (Canada). 

come to think of it, these are all things that I miss from my C.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Bob Clevenger said:


> The cars could be lighter. They should have "Sport Mode" throttle response at all times. The iPod interface should be improved (this may have been done on the 2008's).
> 
> I dislike the Rickey Racers who buy a BMW and think that the road is their private race track.
> 
> Just the opinion of an "elitist snob" 6er (and Jensen SP) owner.


At least you're down-to-earth about it :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

I try.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

I enjoy driving the 328 which is now 11 years old. I see a few design flaws such as: too many plastic components that break prematurely like the radiator neck and the sagging glove compartment. Oh and that plastic gear in the seat recliner that breaks after 90K miles. Less-than-hi-fi sound on the stock stereo. ( I know, I can upgrade that.) And the driver's visor obscures stop lights. 
On the up side the engine and transmission run like Swiss watches. And Ive never been stranded anywhere!!


----------



## allanbmw530i (Apr 26, 2007)

This is my first BMW a 2002 530i which I have had for 6 months. In this time I have had to replace the final stage blower resistor, expansion tank, blown reverse and park light bulbs, front cup holders and few other items. At present it is in my garage awaiting a pusher fan assembly which decided to try and carve up every thing around it. The large plastic content of the car I am surprised at as it is no light weight. So my faith in this so called ultimate driving machine has taken a few dents as well as my pocket in the last few months. The only thing I can say to balance this it's drive and handling is a dream.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

New ones have no dipstick. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Z4Speedster (May 14, 2007)

Every option is EXPENSIVE compare to others.

Cup holder design sucks in every model I owned/looked at.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Things I don't like about my current car/generation (E46):

-Poor fuel economy. Granted, it was more tolerable a decade ago - but BMW hasn't made a substantial improvement in fuel consumption performance with the six cylinder petrol cars in over ten years. To the company's credit, I think this probably has more to do with consumer attitudes than technological failure - after all, the current models generate substantially more power without a decline in fuel efficiency (per the usual testing cycles). Then again, the 328i (for example) only rates 30 mpg on the highway, which is practically the same as the old E46 330 - which used an engine with core technology dating to the mid 90s. Also, BMW still outperforms most of their competitors in this respect - but notice that the latest Boxster is rated at 23/32 with 245 hp...

-Some very questionable design/materials/cost cutting decisions: this is where the Japanese usually get it right and the Germans always seem to get it wrong. BMW seems to put more effort into making surface materials look and feel nice than making the parts underneath last. This is why we go through window regulators and sunroof shades at an alarming rate. People love to rave about the "build quality" of German cars, but please - have you actually looked underneath the skin?

-Stock suspension. I simply don't like the performance and behavior of the stock suspension. Excessive understeer (IMO) bias. Sway bars that look like they came out of an angel hair pasta box. Make the sport suspension a _sport_ suspension - if people want compromise, let them buy the standard version.

-Stereo equipment is complete ****. Speakers that likely cost 10 cents apiece to manufacture, and a crap head unit which can't even eject a CD properly. They're only now starting to get this somewhat right (and they're _still_ falling short; Logic 7?  ). How is it that I can get a great sound system in a $20k Ford Mustang but my $35k import sedan comes with the same setup as a Fisher Price toy (note that said Mustang also has a six-disc in-dash player...)? Thank god I didn't waste my money on Harmon Kardon. It sounds worse than the standard "Business" system.

-Auto climate control sucks. Doesn't work well when it does work, and then there's all that silly button bushing that's required to turn it off or adjust it. Wish I had the analog knobs.

-Exhaust note is non-existent. Engine sound too muted. They did improve on this with later E46 models.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

Stereo isn't bad but I have been in lesser cars (rentals) that had premium sound with Bose or Pioneer speakers.

My biggest complaint.. seat belts don't adjust up and down, what's with that! No short Germans? Being 5'2" the seatbelt cuts a little into my neck if I am not wearing a jacket.


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

Door seals that creak like a wooden ship. A/C HVAC system that smells worse than any gym locker. Dash pixels that die out. Plastics in the cooling system that self destruct. Cup holders that neither hold a cup from tipping over, nor work without breaking. 

None of these are problems in many cheap sub-compacts under $20,000. I can't see how BMW can continue t charge so much for a product with such glaring shortcomings


----------



## Phil G (Sep 16, 2006)

The car has amazing heated seats and a great heating system, which does me NO GOOD down here in the Deep South! In the high 90's with 85% humidity, the weak A/C is a joke! If only BMW offered vented seats in the 335i like Lexus does in the IS350, I'd trade my heated seats in for those in a hearbeat (or even a stronger A/C for that matter!)


----------



## gchand (Jun 18, 2007)

*IF BMW would just adopt long-term durability*

on all the crappy plastic, weak electronic, planned obsolesence items that give rise to all the FAQ and such we see here and elsewhere. Otherwise the perfect driving machine.


----------



## KK (Apr 27, 2005)

Looong Travel Clutch, Rubbery shifter, electronics that go toast..(I have an E36 with 60K miles and the climate controll module is kaput)


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

1. CUPHOLDERS!!! (why don't they get it after so many years and so many complaints??)

2. RunFlat tires and No spare (no option!) Idiotic. At least give us a cutout space for a spare for long road trips since most shops don't stock these puppies. 

3. Painted bumpers. Pretty standard on every car for the last 20 years. Obviously none of these people live in a city where your car gets dinged all the time by parallel parkers. Give us cheap, easy to repair bumpers that don't require a new paint job every time some moron nicks you.

4. Fenders so low that they get nicked by curbs. Just an inch or 2 would solve the problem.

5. Inability to program keyless entry to open all doors all the time. Inability for remote/driver profile to adjust rear view mirror. For $500 extra this thing should kiss my ***

6. Ridiculous schedule for included oil service. This goes at the bottom since it is a problem that I can fix cheaply.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

1. The ridiculous MPG meter. For a performance sedan? Would rather have had an oil temperature gauge. Or nothing.

2. Lack of an autodimming mirror on a $40 large performance sedan. I really really miss this from my '99 Benz.

3. No standard fold-down rear seat. (Granted, I could have ordered this option.)

4. Stoooopid window regulator design. (Knock on wood, had one on mine fail so far.)

Other than that I love mine!


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

BMWs are becoming porky, numb, uncompelling and Lexuslike. Oh yeah - crappy electronics and traditionally crappy stereos (even premium stereos)!

Hopefully the 135i will be a step in the right direction...

I also think they are overpriced. I really think BMW has stepped over the aspire and stretch line for too many people, to the point that it's going to backfire. And with the dollar plummeting, they're going to have to raise prices further, exacerbating this problem.

The 1er is a chance for a step in the right direction. I hope they don't blow it.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

wingspan said:


> 3. No standard fold-down rear seat. (Granted, I could have ordered this option.)


Unfortunately, this compromises the structural integrity of the car to a certain (actually measurable) extent, so I am glad it's not standard on most models!


----------



## Snaxster (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello. Though I haven't yet owned a BMW car, and have never driven one more than the length of a test drive, I have this one negative impression of the modern BMW model line:

Too much technology. Not enough simplicity.

When, in preparation for eventual ownership, I first read the E90 owner's manual, I was amazed that the security rules (this key, that key, this fob, that button, one click, two clicks, etc.) were far more byzantine than the test drive intimated.

I'm no stranger to "the BMW way", insofar as it has manifested in BMW motorcycles, which I have owned and ridden for tens of thousands of miles. I understand that their designers feel strongly about certain things. But both as a consumer and as a usability and design professional, I cannot accept that there is not a more easily understandable (and thus usable) way to offer, say, the most important 60% of the current features. It's that other 40% that drags down the usability of the feature set as a whole. And more complexity means more things that can break.

There's probably no turning back now, since the industry trend is toward technological amenities. But if an important car maker like BMW had the nerve to buck the trend, and 'add simplicity' (the way Lotus tries to "simplicate" and "add lightness"), I bet many buyers would see the merit in it.

Best,

Snaxster


----------



## PNoob (Oct 10, 2006)

Stock Brake pads.

Brake dust FTL!


----------



## crazybelgian (Oct 17, 2006)

Headlight Washers. Totally useless and mine break in the car wash.
Other than that I love my car and will probably stick with BMW for a while.


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

The list is getting longer (and these are all things that have changed from BMWs of the past)...

- No LSD available on non-M models (not even as a $$$$ option)

- Window switches moved to door (they used to be in the center - which is where they should be)

- Non-driver oriented dash

- Decontenting (worthless toolkit, no spare, etc)

- RFT tires

- Overcomplication of simple systems like turn signals and climate control. And do I really need to have my brake pads squeegee my rotors when it's raining? 

- HEAVY a$$ wheels

- Cheap interior materials - Of the 5 BMWs I've owned, none has shown wear nearly as quickly as my E90


(I could go on...)

But they are still the best driving cars for the money, especially when practicality is factored in. So they still end up getting my money.


----------



## RPMFUN (May 14, 2007)

BMW's are great cars! If they could make going to the dealer as much of an event as driving one is, I think everyone would want one or two or three. We need the Harley type of experience at the dealers. I hve had 3 series vert's since 88 and I must say that my 95 325 vert was the most fun, actually a lot more fun than the 04 330 vert is, even though technically the 04 is far superior.

No real issues other than I think that for the money the HK system is'nt too good. The Bose in my Benz is far superior.

But I still drive the vert almost everyday, leaving the Benz at home. What does that tell you?


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Notice I haven't started a list of complaints about the newer models yet? That's because I haven't yet found enough time to do so. It's _that_ long.  :rofl:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't like that the 3er comes only with black seat belts and not belts color matched to the interior upholstery.


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

BMW needs some better colors for its 5 series.


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> So while giving my friend the ride of his life today, he posed a simple but pretty good question: So what *DON'T* you like about BMWs in general?
> 
> After some thought, I answered it's the weight. With more and more safety features and requirements, I guess this is kind of inevitable. How about you?


1. Typical attitude of dealers.
2. Expense of car, parts, labor.
3. The altitude sickness that some BMW owners develop on the first day of ownership. Some people report that problem because the new owner's nose is so far up in the air, that he/she immediately refuses to interact with the lower class of the world (all non-BMW owners). Please don't kill the messenger.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

93LE said:


> Door seals that creak like a wooden ship.


Ironically, this is a side-effect of rigid, high quality construction - so tight, that the seals are the only place that flexes, hence, the creaking.

And the seals dry out quickly.

Just tell your dealer to lube them. I do all the time. They do it with a smile.

In my mind, it's a small price to pay for quality construction...


----------



## genew (May 5, 2007)

Snaxster said:


> Hello. Though I haven't yet owned a BMW car, and have never driven one more than the length of a test drive, I have this one negative impression of the modern BMW model line:
> 
> Too much technology. Not enough simplicity.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head and you don't even own one. Sort of funny. When you think of technology you think of electronics but run flats deserve equal billing.


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

Try replacing a key and fob on an American car: $150 or so.
German car: $200 or so.
Japanese high end car: $700 or so. $3500 if you lose both keys because you need to re-buy the computer.

Japanese anit-theft systems are no better than others. Big price diff.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I can only speak for my E46, and I have to say I love it. The only thing that sucks is the audio system (HK, but regardless they all suck and from what I hear E90 is not a huge improvement). Also maybe - expensive to maintain (especially after the free warranty/maint period, but in some ways also during). I have no other major issues with it, the AC is fine with me and the cupholders too. It's a great car :thumbup:


----------



## Snaxster (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello. I agree about the run flats (though I also admit that I am counting on the supposed benefits of the RFTs in edge case situations.)

What got me going on this is my current and first time ownership of late model Porsche cars as daily drivers. The level of technology used in those cars is just as modern as that in the BMWs, but it's exposed to the driver and passenger in a much simpler way. I will never forget sitting in the driver's seat for my test drive of a Boxster and feeling as if I was "home", automotive-ly speaking; that I was experiencing the result of a team of industrial designers who "got it", who understood the true daily life of the car driver.

Swinging way in the opposite direction is Audi. I describe Audi cockpits as a bees' nest of complexity and over-design. This isn't what I think of the BMW user interface, quite. It isn't what you see when you look at the dash and around the cockpit; that's pretty clean (without iDrive, anyway!) It's all the overloading - the reuse of a given control in two or even several different ways.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

What I do not like about BMW is the preconceived notion many have about BMW drivers.

My cousin (an internal mkt mgr in Munich) said the joke is:

Q. What is the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
A. A porcupine has the pricks on the outside.

:tsk:

If one visits any of the major BMW facilities (esp BMW M Gmbh) they see that BMW is intently focused on making a true drivers' car.
With all the minor flaws, still nothing drives like a BMW.


----------



## Gopher2k (May 31, 2007)

ditto!!! I mean seriously, I was a prick looong before I got this car...


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

kurichan said:


> Ironically, this is a side-effect of rigid, high quality construction - so tight, that the seals are the only place that flexes, hence, the creaking.
> 
> And the seals dry out quickly.
> 
> ...


I disagree. I also have had Benzes and Audis in the past, in my mind equal in chasis stiffness and quality construction of the frame. Neither of them had door seals that creak. There is inherently something wrong with BMW 's choice of seal material and door latch design that cause this. Besides, if the frame and door were absolutley 100% rigid, then there would be ZERO movement and thus no friction to cause squeaking


----------



## dmabrams89 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah..cupholders...stupidly placed...and the lack of an additional cigareete lighter. Whose genius idea was to only put one in?


----------



## Harry_S (Jul 23, 2007)

Cupholders:tsk:

Fuel Pump

Standard stereo :|

Labour and Parts costs...though parts I guess ain't too bad when you know who and where to get them from 

The fact the car attracts negative attention too...such as people who think it's nice to make a looooong key scratch along the side of the car...


----------



## N2UF (Oct 2, 2006)

That the 2008 528i does not drive as well as my 2003 525i.When Coca Cola changed their recipe, customers revolted.BMW changed their recipe and sales went up.Great for BMW... ****ty for those that enjoyed the tight, smooth feel of prior 5 cars.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

The E36 interior!!!!!!
Feels as cheap as my parent's GM's!!!!!!
This is said coming from a 1991 Toyota Supra Turbo - it had significantly better built interior, even had some extra amenities that I'd love to see in my car.
AND WHAT IS WITH THE USELESS CUPHOLDERS?!?!?!

That said, I've loved Bimmers for a long time, and have been watching a sad progression. Don't know if it's linked to Bangle or not, but they really seem to have lost the plot. Far too many electronic nannies for driving, not as much of a driver's car, getting bigger and heavier, gimmicky things that could be done much simpler while retaining all the functionality (read: iDrive) and similar.
Also, words cannot describe how much I would love to have Chris Bangle be violently assassinated for what he has done to BMW styling. His redesigned 7 was ugly, but eh, whatever. Then he destroyed the look of the 5's. The E39 M5 was easily one of the sexiest cars on the road, period. The new M5 looks like a joke. 
Don't get me started on the E9x 3 series. The sedan's look like they need a big Toyota Corolla badge on them....so cheap and cheezy looking.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

It seems to attract a lot of whiners.


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

E36 Phantom said:


> The E36 interior!!!!!!
> Feels as cheap as my parent's GM's!!!!!!
> This is said coming from a 1991 Toyota Supra Turbo - it had significantly better built interior, even had some extra amenities that I'd love to see in my car.
> AND WHAT IS WITH THE USELESS CUPHOLDERS?!?!?!
> ...


I'd take the E36 interior over the E90 interior any day.


----------



## tee0m (Jul 5, 2007)

2005+ bmw models have the lamest body style imo. Id rather take an e30 then a e90x. Its sad that bmws are looking more and more hideous each year.

as an e46 owner id say my one complaint is HK sound sytem. It never bothered me however as I enjoy a car for its ride not its sound.


----------



## m1943 (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't like most of the newr BMW design, I think that the last of the gooda ones were e38, e39, e46. Well, and the X5, of course. Better yet, I still t hink that the e34 is a better-looking car than the e39. The new 5-series, whatever the chassis is called, is butt-ugly to me. Sorry if I've offended anyone, but that's how I feel. They're trying to make BMWs look like some Japanese or, worse yet, Korean cars with this slick new ugly design. Mercedes is suffering from the same problem, but not such an extent. 
Other then this, I could never figure out why the pixels would burn out in the instrument cluster on some of the models. That was pretty disgracefull. Otherwise, I'm absolutely in love the BMW, nothing drives like they do.


----------



## gjwilson (Apr 28, 2007)

The way the doors unlock from the inside. I'm used to it, but it just isn't intuitive for passengers. Everytime someone tries to get out of my car, they pull the handle once and when the door doesn't open they just keep pulling.

My father-in-law pulled so hard on the handle the other day, I swear he was going to pull it off.

Everytime someone goes to get out of the car I have to say "OK you have to pull it twice, once to unlock and once to open"

Even then people seem to just expect the door to open on the first pull and they just keep pulling.

Drives me nuts!


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

gjwilson said:


> The way the doors unlock from the inside. I'm used to it, but it just isn't intuitive for passengers. Everytime someone tries to get out of my car, they pull the handle once and when the door doesn't open they just keep pulling.
> 
> My father-in-law pulled so hard on the handle the other day, I swear he was going to pull it off.
> 
> ...


To avoid this, I've gotten into the habit of hitting the central unlock _before_ stopping, whenever I'm carrying passengers.

It is a bit annoying, to be honest. I wonder what motivated that obviously deliberate design decision.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

1. The BMW owner stereotype/treatment you immediately get shackled with by non-BMW owners.
2. The BMW owners who think they are race car drivers because they drive a BMW and do some auto crosses.
3. The ridiculous maintenance intervals. Included maintenance = no maintenance.
4. Lack of dipstick so, I can't even see how black my magic 20,000 mile oil is.
5. Increasingly seems they have technology for the sake of having technology and even then it some of it doesn't work all that well. (Ipod interface, I-drive issues, HPFP dying)
6. Over sites such as not installing an oil cooler on a car that's oil temp easily reaches 280 degrees.
7. Crappy customer service at my local dealership.

Yet, I bought another one because of the way it drives and feels.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

gjwilson said:


> The way the doors unlock from the inside. I'm used to it, but it just isn't intuitive for passengers. Everytime someone tries to get out of my car, they pull the handle once and when the door doesn't open they just keep pulling.
> 
> My father-in-law pulled so hard on the handle the other day, I swear he was going to pull it off.
> 
> ...


This can be programmed to be either a "one-click" or a "two-click" operation. Default is "two-click" as you describe. Either have it changed by your dealer or change it yourself in the i-Drive menu if your car allows you to do it.


----------



## v33_n0d3 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ahem... expensive maintenance and upgrades, cocky dealerships, window regulators, Honda kids bragging about beating you when you weren't even racing, plastic trim accessories that break too easily, CDV's being there in the first place, no LSD for non-M's, and 3er rear seats a bit crammed for a good time.


----------



## EdinPhila (Oct 21, 2005)

CPO Warranty

Still haven't figured out what it covers. Just spent $200 today to have a vapor barrier replaced on the rear passenger door.

Other than that, with the exception of the 3-Series, I dislike all of the new designs. I will drive my E39 until the wheels fall off, or until they replace the E60 with something that resembles a BMW.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

TD said:


> I'd take the E36 interior over the E90 interior any day.


:stupid: Call me old school, but I'm 1000% with TD on this one. I miss the cockpit feel that you got with the E36.


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Feb 28, 2006)

No one has mentioned the navigation? I would take a $250 Garmin portable over the standard one in my 7er any day.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

akhbhaat said:


> To avoid this, I've gotten into the habit of hitting the central unlock _before_ stopping, whenever I'm carrying passengers.
> 
> It is a bit annoying, to be honest. I wonder what motivated that obviously deliberate design decision.


+1 Do the same thing.


----------



## m1943 (Jun 16, 2007)

I wish the BMW enthusiasts from all over the world would sign a petition to BMW about their ugly new designs and design dynamics. Most people here tend to agree: the new 5series is ugly as hell. Also, the interior sucks big time; ergonomics are no longer good. The window controls on the driver's doors are a nightmare. The 3series is pretty ugly too, and the current 7series is not much better. Idrive is a f...king nightmare, who ever thought of it, I'd shove it up their ass!!!!!!!!!!
If there is such a petition, I'll sign it any day. They're ruining everything... The 6series I guess is alright, and the new X5 is not as horrible as I was afraid it would be, but c'mon!!!


----------



## uber CS (Apr 22, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> only thing that I dislike is the cost of parts and labor for us guys driving non-warranty cars


Easy: Find an independent and stop taking your cars to the dealer.


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

m1943 said:


> I wish the BMW enthusiasts from all over the world would sign a petition to BMW about their ugly new designs and design dynamics. Most people here tend to agree: the new 5series is ugly as hell. Also, the interior sucks big time; ergonomics are no longer good. The window controls on the driver's doors are a nightmare. The 3series is pretty ugly too, and the current 7series is not much better. Idrive is a f...king nightmare, who ever thought of it, I'd shove it up their ass!!!!!!!!!!
> If there is such a petition, I'll sign it any day. They're ruining everything... The 6series I guess is alright, and the new X5 is not as horrible as I was afraid it would be, but c'mon!!!


The only "petition" that matters to BMWAG is global sales. And by that measure, the hideous models are a huge success. BMW is selling many more cars today than when they were producing cars *we* liked.

A bunch of names on an internet petition aren't about to trump actual Euros in the bank.


----------



## EdinPhila (Oct 21, 2005)

TD said:


> The only "petition" that matters to BMWAG is global sales. And by that measure, the hideous models are a huge success. BMW is selling many more cars today than when they were producing cars *we* liked.
> 
> A bunch of names on an internet petition aren't about to trump actual Euros in the bank.


One of these days, another auto company will get it right. With any luck, it will be a Japanese manufacturer. My guess is that Audi is going to get there, too. If that ever happens, vote with your wallet.


----------

